# Volkswagen Grand Cherokee



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

First the Routan now this. The body lines are too close not to question...


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Routan is Chrysler based (VW had a joint venture with Chrysler) so yeah it has Chrysler DNA, Atlas does not, it's was engineered by VW and based on the modular MQB (German: modularer querbaukasten meaning modular transverse matrix) chassis.











Looks like the Atlas will start at $52K, that's over $20K more than a base Cherokee, and $2K more than a base Touareg.
Domestic offerings are starting at considerably less money, I don't see how this vehicle will save VW, the Passat hasn't.
VW sold quite a few cars when it lowered the price and offered S models. They need to offer more variety like they do the rest of the world.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

Eric D said:


> Routan is Chrysler based (VW had a joint venture with Chrysler) so yeah it has Chrysler DNA, Atlas does not, it's was engineered by VW and based on the modular MQB (German: modularer querbaukasten meaning modular transverse matrix) chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


52K???? what orifice did you pull that figure out of??? it will start around 30k not 50...


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> 52K???? what orifice did you pull that figure out of??? it will start around 30k not 50...


That's a more realistic price, here is the offending orifice you asked about.
http://www.futureautoreview.com/volkswagen/2018-volkswagen-teramont-three-row-suv/


----------



## fotchpd (Feb 19, 2004)

Aside from that 1 article you posted, I also been reading that it will fall in the same competition with the Dodge Durango and Ford Explorer.. with a starting price around 30-32k... they want to get in the market, not fail (i would think) but people do stupid things so I don't put it past VW.. but to compete directly with your Audi line for a VW just don't add up.. im buying a Q7 all day if this thing comes in anywhere near 50k..


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Eric D said:


> That's a more realistic price, here is the offending orifice you asked about.
> http://www.futureautoreview.com/volkswagen/2018-volkswagen-teramont-three-row-suv/


Lol, that article is full of broken English. It's not a real news site.


----------



## Bedlam (Aug 10, 2012)

I guess pricing remains to be seen. But over the last two years every article I've ever read about the Crossblue or Atlas that discusses pricing has mentioned that VW wants it to be significantly less expensive than the Touareg and will be starting in the 30's.


----------



## JackkkyKM1112 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi welcome to the forum site. 
I love this Volkswagen SUV atlas. Even iIam waiting to buy this new segment to b release.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

JackkkyKM1112 said:


> Hi welcome to the forum site.
> I love this Volkswagen SUV atlas. Even iIam waiting to buy this new segment to b release.


:thumbup:


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's a review from Car and Driver which is a pretty credible source: http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-volkswagen-three-row-crossover-suv-review
They indicate a starting price in the 30's, in order to be competitive in the U.S. market. I don't really need a vehicle this large but I am definitely interested in checking it out and possibly moving up from our Tiguan. Having owned two American-made Passats I know they build good vehicles in Chattanooga.


----------

